# Are you Pro?



## ronaldhutasuhut (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi! How many of you here are professional composer (means you make a living from it) and what is your composition style/type?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I probably could... live off of it... but i don't desire money from my compositions... however... i would have some rules for the works to be played. :3


----------

